

Jstle: a terse Javascript language for RDF graphs - dnewcome
http://github.com/dnewcome/jstle

======
davided
Hey, can you post more examples on GitHub of how jstle's syntax compares to
RDF XML and RDF JSON?

~~~
dnewcome
I added RDF/XML and RDF JSON equivalent representations of the most complex
example given in the readme. I'll hopefully add some more examples soon.

